# Lots of puppies....



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't want to break any rules. I just looked at Ta-jon's website and they have lots of puppies. I just love looking at the new babies and thought y'all might want to see, too. By the way, Hope is from Ta-jon. I am not affiliated with them in any way and I am certainly not suggesting anyone purchase one....

puppies


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

omg!! soooo cute! i want more!


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

OH MY GOODNESS i love that little male...i just called to get some info/prices and left a message. does anyone here have a malt from them?


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

::dies::



































::so much cuteness in one place...::


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Ms. Magnolia's Hope is one of theirs!


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

omg they are all adoreable!!!!!!!!!!!!!






















such cute adoreable babies


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg... THAT WAS EVIL!!!!







(your not allowed to post cute puppies)

...... makes me want another...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> OH MY GOODNESS i love that little male...i just called to get some info/prices and left a message. does anyone here have a malt from them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm pretty sure you wouldn't regret getting a pup from Ta-Jon. I don't have one of theirs but I know people who do. I met Tammy at Nationals and she is very very nice and her dogs are just gorgeous. Let us know what Tammy has to say!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just happened (!) to be on their website last night and saw all those puppies! How gorgeous they are!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh my gosh....they are ALL beautiful! I met Tammy at the Kansas City dog show and saw her Maltese - they are GORGEOUS!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I was getting puppy fever yesterday and looked at the site and there were no puppies... then today.. whoa!! *PUPPIES!!! * [attachment=14677:attachment]

Susan, thank you so much for posting this. It's so hard to keep checking every day and if anyone is looking for a puppy... what a great opportunity. I've sort of gotten over my "urge".... I would like another female but not sure if I want a puppy or older one... So, since I'm not sure... I better not do anything just yet....


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My Soda Pop is from Tammy as well. She sent me exactly what I asked for. We adore him.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

What beautiful pups


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Those are all lovely puppies. I loved the little male and the first female.

No room at the inn, unfortunately.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Beautiful.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Fun to look!


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=273372
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i emailed them right after i saw the puppies this morn/ left a message...i will post any info they tell me when i hear back! aren't they just the most gorgeous little things? right now probally isn't a good time for me to get a puppy- but i am still interested nonetheless!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

They're all so cute!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

How can you choose just one, they are all beautiful...

Wow, I really miss having a puppy...










Andrea~:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so torn. i REALLY want a little girl... but i don't want to upset massimo. i keep going back and forth.... on one hand it would be anther little one for massimo to play with.... but on the other hand i do not want to make him jealous. and he's the jealous type. but i think about little girl malt puppies aaaaall the time. i dream about fluffy white little girls prancing around my house. it's an obsession i tell you....


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> i'm so torn. i REALLY want a little girl... but i don't want to upset massimo. i keep going back and forth.... on one hand it would be anther little one for massimo to play with.... but on the other hand i do not want to make him jealous. and he's the jealous type. but i think about little girl malt puppies aaaaall the time. i dream about fluffy white little girls prancing around my house. it's an obsession i tell you....[/B]

















You don't have to tell me, I feel the exact same way... Oh Lord help Me..










Andrea


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> i'm so torn. i REALLY want a little girl... but i don't want to upset massimo. i keep going back and forth.... on one hand it would be anther little one for massimo to play with.... but on the other hand i do not want to make him jealous. and he's the jealous type. but i think about little girl malt puppies aaaaall the time. i dream about fluffy white little girls prancing around my house. it's an obsession i tell you....[/B]


i was worried about the same thing but its been wonderful!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=273529
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too - Harley is such a mummy's boy, and he still does charge onto my lap like he owns it, but he LOVES having a little sister, they have such great fun together!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*OH good grief...







I am in love!!! 

That first photo with the person holding under the little girls chin is DARLING! My heart is pounding... can I, should I?

NO NO NO... MUST WAIT... I have a tiny girl on order.









Must wait, must wait, MUST WAIT.

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh siiiiiiiiiiiiigh.

I know, I KNOW what everyone of you all are thinking... but you have wookie! OH yes I do, but like I had said before, I still have to find my tiny girl.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Susan & my furkidz in NJ</span>



'msmagnolia' date='Oct 18 2006, 01:21 PM' post='273366'] I don't want to break any rules. I just looked at Ta-jon's website and they have lots of puppies. I just love looking at the new babies and thought y'all might want to see, too. By the way, Hope is from Ta-jon. I am not affiliated with them in any way and I am certainly not suggesting anyone purchase one....

puppies


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Susan & my furkidz in NJ</span>



msmagnolia' date='Oct 18 2006, 01:21 PM' post='273366'] I don't want to break any rules. I just looked at Ta-jon's website and they have lots of puppies. I just love looking at the new babies and thought y'all might want to see, too. By the way, Hope is from Ta-jon. I am not affiliated with them in any way and I am certainly not suggesting anyone purchase one....

puppies


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

> Those are all lovely puppies. I loved the little male and the first female.
> 
> No room at the inn, unfortunately.[/B]


These puppies are soo cute. I can't wait to have one of my own!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

since i dont have to pay a pet deposit in my NEW place (we start moving on sunday...we'll be completely moved in about a week from then)....

no nonononononono NO! i cant! i simply CANT! 

i would be torn if i ever took a trip, had to fly, and could only take ONE! that's it. i need a new boyfriend, if for only to be my hypothetical 2nd dog's travel companion. i dont recall buttercup's puppyhood being so costly LOLOLOL

but since my arm has been sufficiently twisted to even LOOK....my fave is the last female, Cuckoo/Electra female #1. she's almost a year old, and i can totally see a "I double-dog dare ya!" personality similar to a certain buttercup that I know....

if i close my browser, then the puppy will go away, right?
ann marie and the "one and only...and it better stay that way...you said i could get a BROTHER. that's a BOY. a B-O-Y!" buttercup, who just doesnt understand that boys are trouble....


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

That was so hard looking at all those gorgeous puppies







my heart is aching







They were all soooooo cute


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> since i dont have to pay a pet deposit in my NEW place (we start moving on sunday...we'll be completely moved in about a week from then)....
> 
> no nonononononono NO! i cant! i simply CANT!
> 
> ...


 









You are too funny.







And yes that female is adorable.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd take male#1 Powder in a heartbeat!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

They are so cute.







I would like to have a little girl but I don't know if it would work having two dogs. I owned two female dogs before I had Bijou and I was constantly breaking up fights with them on a daily or hourly basis and I hated it. I wonder if it would work to borrow someone's maltese to see if it would work?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> They are so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 








I like that idea!! I don't know if I would give her back though











Andrea~


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> They are so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always heard that two of the opposite sex were best.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=275266
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marj, I had always heard that, too, which is why I got a male. (Of course, now I know how great males are and I'm soooo glad I had thought that.)

But I'm having second thoughts after seeing how K & C are with each other. He struts around here like he is king of the jungle and he takes her toys from her, etc. Luckily Kallie is so easy going and she just lets him do his thing. I have seen here on SM all those who have two of the same sex and they seem to cuddle together and seem to get along so well. I don't know.... maybe it depends on the personalities of the two... I wish I knew... K & C tolerate each other and they play really well together but no cuddling!

Not sure if you've seen this short (23 sec.) video but it is proof of Catcher's behavior.... and Kallie's!! It's really funnier to see it with the sound turned off.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6l6epgp0mI


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> Not sure if you've seen this short (23 sec.) video but it is proof of Catcher's behavior.... and Kallie's!! It's really funnier to see it with the sound turned off.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6l6epgp0mI[/B]


LOL!! That is too funny! That is exactly what Lexi does to poor little Gracie anytime she has a toy.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Awww Sher, i love that Video









My 2 boys pine for each other & hate to be parted, they need to be with each other all the time. Then again that could be because they are littermates. I think my 3 get along very well with each other & i agree i think it's more to do with the nature of the dogs.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I love puppies! And i love love love the chastity/cuckoo female #1 and the tommy female #1- I mean how can you resist her with that little flower on her head!! Oh if I only lived in my own house........


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh My Gosh...they are adorable.







I just love puppies!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

my boy and girl littermate are like jude and jools, can't stand to be apart. But my yorkie is partial to the boy.
Aimee


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG I really want another baby!!!!!! 
They are all stunning but the 1st female is just perfection!!


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> i'm so torn. i REALLY want a little girl... but i don't want to upset massimo. i keep going back and forth.... on one hand it would be anther little one for massimo to play with.... but on the other hand i do not want to make him jealous. and he's the jealous type. but i think about little girl malt puppies aaaaall the time. i dream about fluffy white little girls prancing around my house. it's an obsession i tell you....[/B]


LOL

Maltese are indeed an adiction! this is how i have 4... (i wanted to write 'ended up with 4' but i cannot promise this is it for me heehee)

i think if you get a girl he will be curious more than jealous
Also, start with a silly girl, not a princess, he will LOVE it!!

Lady was an only girl for a few of years, and when Tiki and Billy joined it was a little hard on the little princess, but silly Billy captured her heart very fast, and she learned that she IS the princess of the house, no matter how many others we add!

i am telling you, every new puppy takes a year or two off her age! she used to be such a disengaged puppy with other dogs, and now after 3 puppies she is playing like she NEVER played before (not even when she was alittle pup)


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

> I love puppies! And i love love love the chastity/cuckoo female #1 and the tommy female #1- I mean how can you resist her with that little flower on her head!! Oh if I only lived in my own house........[/B]


chastity/cuckoo female #1 is actually a wee little thing. Expected to weigh in around 2.5 to 3.5 lbs! So adorable but so tiny! LOL Not sure about the Tommy female but I know she will be under 5 lbs too. The Electra/Cuckoo girl is the only one expected to be in the 5+ lbs range. But she's taken


----------

